# Must haves and Nice to haves for new puppy



## callen510 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hopefully bringing a new puppy home before to long - what should I purchase to prepare? Any equipment or toys that you love (or hate):blink:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

(IRIS PEN) with a small piece of vinyl from HDepot over your floor. 

Crate liners for beds. Easy wash dry and don't take up room in pen like a big bed will. 

PETSTAGES TOYS

Tearless puppy shampoo. I used tropi-clean hypo puppy.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Congratulations on your new puppy and welcome to SM. Below are list of things I would recommend.
1. *Potty System* (I highly recommend potty system below over Pee-Pee-Pads because long term it is more economical and keeps your floors from getting wet.): 
· *Ugodog (potty system)*: 
o http://www.ugodog.net/index.php
o [ame="http://www.amazon.com/UGODOG-Indoor-Dog-Potty/dp/B00152R5YQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1381175190&sr=8-1&keywords=ugodog"]http://www.amazon.com/UGODOG-Indoor-Dog-Potty/dp/B00152R5YQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1381175190&sr=8-1&keywords=ugodog[/ame]
· Smaller Portable Potty System (great for traveling): http://www.ebay.com/itm/130873902901?var=430127393280&ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649

2. *Dog Food*:
· If you want to home cook, I highly recommend the vitamins from BalanceIt.com. It’s very important that the home cooking is nutritionally balanced and BalanceIt.com makes this process easy to do by providing free recipes based on your dog’s health state and size. Please read information about this company here: https://secure.balanceit.com/info/aboutus.php? 
· If you are going to be buying commercial dog food, I highly recommend Nature’s Logic: http://natureslogic.com This dog food is made with all natural ingredients even their vitamins (NOT sourced from China like most vitamins): http://natureslogic.blogspot.com/2012/03/how-ingredients-from-china-are-still.html Click here to find location of a dog food store that carries this dog food: http://natureslogic.com/locations/radiusmap.php\
· As for treats, I highly recommend using sweet potato or yam instead of commercial treats.

3. *Food Bowls*: I recommend using stainless steel bowls such as this one: [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Loving-Pets-Bella-1-Pint-Paparazzi/dp/B001LUO89C/ref=sr_1_23?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1381176465&sr=1-23&keywords=stainless+steel+dog+bowls"]http://www.amazon.com/Loving-Pets-Bella-1-Pint-Paparazzi/dp/B001LUO89C/ref=sr_1_23?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1381176465&sr=1-23&keywords=stainless+steel+dog+bowls[/ame]

4. *Puppy Pen*: This is great for keeping the puppy safe when unattended and also prevents your puppy from chewing on your furniture when teething. 
· *IRIS Plastic Exercise/Containment Pet Pen for Dogs*: [ame="http://www.amazon.com/IRIS-Indoor-Outdoor-Plastic-Panels/dp/B000FS6INU/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1381176707&sr=8-3&keywords=puppy+pen"]http://www.amazon.com/IRIS-Indoor-Outdoor-Plastic-Panels/dp/B000FS6INU/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1381176707&sr=8-3&keywords=puppy+pen[/ame]
o You can get additional panels for the puppy pen here: [ame="http://www.amazon.com/IRIS-Containment-Add-On-CI-600-2-Piece/dp/B0058RA4HE/ref=cm_cr_pr_sims_t"]Amazon.com: IRIS Containment Pen Add-On Panels, CI-600, for the CI-604 Pet Pen, 2-Piece: Pet Supplies[/ame]
· *Soft Playpen* (great for when you are traveling. I suggest large size): http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pet-Playpen-2-Door-Exercise-Kennel-Soft-Tent-Puppy-Dog-Crate-Small-Extra-Large/160983642194?_trksid=p2047675.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D18058%26meid%3D2891439309865797901%26pid%3D100011%26prg%3D8304%26rk%3D4%26rkt%3D5%26sd%3D321041165183%26

5. *Teeth/Gum Cleaning Supplies*:
· I brush my dog's teeth daily. I suggest getting the dental kit and use the smaller end of the toothbrush. My dogs love the peanut flavor: [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Petrodex-Dental-Poultry-Toothpaste-Toothbrushes/dp/B0002AQASO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1381178745&sr=8-1&keywords=Petrodex+toothbrush"]http://www.amazon.com/Petrodex-Dental-Poultry-Toothpaste-Toothbrushes/dp/B0002AQASO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1381178745&sr=8-1&keywords=Petrodex+toothbrush[/ame]
· Periodically, I also use the PetzLife Oral Care Gel. This kills the bacteria that causes bad breath and also this helps to achieve healthier teeth and gums: 
o 12oz bottle: [ame="http://www.amazon.com/PetzLIfe-Oral-Care-Gel-Peppermint/dp/B001ND9BHG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1381178921&sr=8-1&keywords=petzlife+oral+care+gel+12+oz"]http://www.amazon.com/PetzLIfe-Oral-Care-Gel-Peppermint/dp/B001ND9BHG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1381178921&sr=8-1&keywords=petzlife+oral+care+gel+12+oz[/ame]

6. *Natural Miracle* (This is used to clean up any potty mistakes. Dog’s have a very strong sense of smell and just regular soap/detergent doesn’t get the pee/poo smell out. If the dog can smell it then the dog will most likely potty there again in the future so it’s important to remove the smell. Natural Miracle works great for this purpose: [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Natures-Miracle-Stain-Odor-Remover/dp/B0002XI6S8/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1381181498&sr=8-3&keywords=natural+miracle"]http://www.amazon.com/Natures-Miracle-Stain-Odor-Remover/dp/B0002XI6S8/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1381181498&sr=8-3&keywords=natural+miracle[/ame]

7. *Nail Clippers:* I have used both of these in the past and worked fine for my dogs.
· *Ebelyn nail clippers*(For Small breed): [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Clippers-Small-breed-Money-back-Warranty-Professional/dp/B00CDGX6UA"]http://www.amazon.com/Clippers-Small-breed-Money-back-Warranty-Professional/dp/B00CDGX6UA[/ame]
· *Top Paws Guillotine Nail Clippers:*http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3706199&f=PAD%2FpsNotAvailInUS%2FNo

8. *Flea/Tick Prevention*:
· I highly recommend using home-made natural flea repellent rather than commercial flea/tick medication and this works great. (Below are couple but there's various recipes using various essential oils. You can also put this on humans as well. Recommendations is combining at least 4 different oils):
o http://www.ehow.com/how_4925075_make-flea-control-essential-oils.html
o http://thewholedog.org/EOFleas.html
· I mixed 2 drops of each oil (use at least four different oils) and dilute it with water and add glycerin to help the oil to mix in the water. Here is where I bought the glycerin: [ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0019LWU2K/ref=oh_details_o07_s01_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1"]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0019LWU2K/ref=oh_details_o07_s01_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1[/ame]
· You need to make sure to use brown color bottle or the blue color bottle to store this flea repellent mixture. This is what I used (get fine midst spray): ]Essential Oil Aromatherapy Blue Glass Fine Mist Spray Bottles 1oz 2oz 4oz | eBay
· How to get rid of fleas in your house the natural way with no chemicals: http://www.richsoil.com/diatomaceous-earth.jsp
o As for the diatomaceous earth, this is what I got: 

9. Home-made flea shampoo: http://www.joys-of-lavender.com/flea-control.html
· I got the following shampoo and mix with the essential oil: 

10. *Harness & Lead* – For small dogs like Malteses, it is NOT recommended to use collars when taking them for a walk but instead use harnesses. Some small dogs are fragile and can developed collapsed trachea from using collars. It’s sometimes hard to find a harness small enough to fit a maltese puppy. Here is one I found that was small enough to use while your puppy is small. Please make sure that your puppy is done with all of the puppy vaccination before you take your puppy outside so that your puppy doesn't catching diseases like Parvo.: http://www.ebay.com/itm/KDQ32-ADJUSTABLE-PAWS-PRINT-ROPE-SMALL-PET-DOG-LEAD-LEASH-HARNESS-HG-0006/300965612433?_trksid=p2047675.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D18058%26meid%3D2891652149521713199%26pid%3D100011%26prg%3D8304%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D5%26sd%3D360664137718%26

11. *Brushes*:
· *Chris Christensen Small Wooden Pin Brush* (Most small maltese dog owners like the A041-7.5” body length. These are high quality brush that won’t break the hair, works out the tangles and also feels good on the dog’s skin unlike the typical pin brushes.): http://www.chrissystems.com/grooming-tools/brushes-/pet-grooming-show-dog-and-cat-wood-pin-brushes.aspx
· *Madan Brush* (Another high quality brush that many maltese owners use and love.)*: *http://www.toplinepet.com/madan-pin-brush.php
· *Top Paw Easy Grip Flea Comb* (I use this take out any eye booger underneath the eyes and also to work on any tangles in the hair. Don’t buy just any flea comb. This combs on this flea comb is particularly strong and doesn’t bend much.): http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3706190

12. *Pet Steps**:* If you have a high bed and you plan to have your dog sleep with you, I highly recommend Pet Gear Easy Step IV Pet Stairs. These work great and is one of the more economical ones out there in terms of price. In general, you don’t want your dog jumping off of furniture because that can injure your dogs knees and cost to repair the dogs knees run from $2000-$4000. You would you use this once your puppy is potty trained: http://www.wayfair.com/Pet-Gear-Easy-Step-IV-Pet-Stairs-in-Chocolate-PG9740CH-L1177-K~PGI1182.html?refid=GX21919340460-PGI1182&device=c&gclid=CJLsrrfXhboCFQ1xQgod-nAAaw

13. *Pet Carrier/Purse/bag*:
· *Carrier Purses:*
o *Backbone Sherpa Series Soft Leather Pet Carrier, Black only* (This is the one I use for my two dogs. This carrier purse looks nice and very functional with lots of pockets for your personal stuff and the price is very reasonable for the quality and functionality. This looks very similar to Kwigy Bo Alex pet carrier purse but almost half the price.): [ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005SGXTGS/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1"]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005SGXTGS/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1[/ame]
o *Kwigy-Bo Carrier Purses* (Luxury brand - various designs and colors): http://www.kwigy-bo.com/
o *Jaraden Pet Carrier Purses* (Luxury brand - various designs and colors): http://www.jaraden.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=9&Itemid=159
· *Hard Carriers**:* This is great for to use as a place for the dog to sleep at night. Dog’s are den animals and the enclosed space gives them comfort and security. When you first bring the puppy home and the puppy cries at night, you can put the puppy in the carrier and put the carrier on your bed stand. The puppy won’t cry very much when you are in the puppy’s view. I like the hard carriers that have second door on the top.
o *Aran 2 Double-Door Pet Carrier* (.): [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Aran-2-Double-Door-Pet-Carrier/dp/B0002AQWT6/ref=sr_1_3?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1381182357&sr=1-3&keywords=Double-Door+Pet+Carrier"]http://www.amazon.com/Aran-2-Double-Door-Pet-Carrier/dp/B0002AQWT6/ref=sr_1_3?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1381182357&sr=1-3&keywords=Double-Door+Pet+Carrier[/ame]
o *Petmate Two Door Top Load 24 Inch Pet Kennel*: [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Petmate-24-Inch-Kennel-Metallic-Coffee/dp/B0062JFGM0/ref=sr_1_6?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1381185279&sr=1-6&keywords=pet+carrier"]http://www.amazon.com/Petmate-24-Inch-Kennel-Metallic-Coffee/dp/B0062JFGM0/ref=sr_1_6?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1381185279&sr=1-6&keywords=pet+carrier[/ame]
· *Pet Front Carrier* (I have this and both my dogs love being in this.)*: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pet-FRONT-CARRIER-Dog-Puppy-Carrier-/150739183329?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=450059046332&hash=item2318c166e1

14. *Dog Stroller*:
· *BestPet 4 Wheels Pet Dog*(This is the one that I have.)*: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/BestPet-4-Wheels-Pet-Dog-Cat-Stroller-14-color-choices-/280502659030?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=580004048133&hash=item414f42e7d6
· *Dogger* (This is the top of the line dog stroller.): http://www.dogquality.com/dogger.html

15. *Dog Toys* – Below are some toys that my dogs seem to like:
· *Cotton Knotted Rope Chewing Squeaky Toy*: http://www.ebay.com/itm/1Pc-Funny-Plush-Sound-Dog-Puppy-Cotton-Rope-Toys-Pet-Chew-Squeaker-Squeaky-Toy-/271290773195?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f2a30aecb
· *Kong Dog Toy*: [ame="http://www.amazon.com/KONG-Classic-Dog-Toy-Small/dp/B0002AR15U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1381183297&sr=8-1&keywords=kong+dog+toy+small"]http://www.amazon.com/KONG-Classic-Dog-Toy-Small/dp/B0002AR15U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1381183297&sr=8-1&keywords=kong+dog+toy+small[/ame]
· *Kyjen Hide-A-Squirrel Puzzle Toy for Dogs*: [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Kyjen-PP01056-Hide-A-Squirrel-Pet-Large/dp/B0002I0O60/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1381183339&sr=8-1&keywords=squirrel+dog+toy"]http://www.amazon.com/Kyjen-PP01056-Hide-A-Squirrel-Pet-Large/dp/B0002I0O60/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1381183339&sr=8-1&keywords=squirrel+dog+toy[/ame]
· *Zanies Wild Style Plush Bone Shape Sqeaker toy*: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Zanies-Wild-Style-Plush-Bone-Shaped-Dog-Toy-with-Sqeaker-Pawprint-Animal-Print-/300807045259?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item46097f408b
· *Nylabone Puppy Teething Rings Dog Dental Chew Toy for Small Dogs*: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NYLABONE-PUPPY-TEETHING-RINGS-FOR-TEETHING-ONLY-DOG-TOY-UP-TO-25-LBS-FREE-SHIP-/310723354230?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item48588e1e76
· *Nina Ottosson’s Interactive Toy*: [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Company-Animals-Ottosson-Tornado-Interactive/dp/B001KZ8FWE/ref=cm_cr_pr_sims_t"]http://www.amazon.com/Company-Animals-Ottosson-Tornado-Interactive/dp/B001KZ8FWE/ref=cm_cr_pr_sims_t[/ame]


16. *Dog Cleaning Products*– Below are all great products. It’s just a matter of your preferences.
· *Tropiclean SPA Pet Facial Scrub* (I use this to clean the face under the eyes daily. Make sure to dilute this with water. This makes their face smelling great!): [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Tropiclean-SPA-Pet-Facial-Scrub/dp/B001AWH582/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1381179718&sr=8-1&keywords=spa+lavish"]http://www.amazon.com/Tropiclean-SPA-Pet-Facial-Scrub/dp/B001AWH582/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1381179718&sr=8-1&keywords=spa+lavish[/ame]
· *Chris Christensen Ice on Ice Detangler and Finishing Spray* (This is used after bath and before blow drying the dog. This makes their hair soft and makes it easier to brush when it’s dried. It also makes detangling matts a little bit easier.): [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Chris-Christensen-Detangler-Finishing-Spray/dp/B000MP0IOQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1381180610&sr=1-1&keywords=Chris+Christensen+ice+on+ice"]http://www.amazon.com/Chris-Christensen-Detangler-Finishing-Spray/dp/B000MP0IOQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1381180610&sr=1-1&keywords=Chris+Christensen+ice+on+ice[/ame]
· *Kinky Curly Knot Today Leave-In Detangler and Conditioner* (This product is for humans but works GREAT to detangle heavy knots in maltese coat. Typically, you want to work out any knots in the dog’s hair prior you give the dog a bath. I use this if I didn’t brush my dog and the dog has heavy knots.): Brand New Kinky Curly Knot Today Leave in Detangler Conditioner 8oz on Sale | eBay
· *Shampoos & Conditioners*: If you don't want to use the home made shampoo I recommended above, here are few popular ones that many maltese owners love using.
o *Biogroom waterless Shampoo* (Great to have when you don’t have access to water.): [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Bio-Groom-Waterless-Cats-Shampoo-16-Ounce/dp/B0002ASSM0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1381179350&sr=8-1&keywords=Biogroom+waterless+spray"]http://www.amazon.com/Bio-Groom-Waterless-Cats-Shampoo-16-Ounce/dp/B0002ASSM0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1381179350&sr=8-1&keywords=Biogroom+waterless+spray[/ame]
o *Chris Christensen Spectrum Ten Shampoo & Conditioner* (great for cottony/wavy coat): http://www.chrissystems.com/shampoos--conditioners/pet-grooming-show-dog-shampoos-and-conditioner.aspx
o *Biogroom Super White Pet Shampoo* (This is to whiten the dog’s coat. You mix this with water at 1 to 4 ratio.): [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Bio-Groom-Super-White-Shampoo-12-Ounce/dp/B00063KHCC/ref=sr_1_1?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1381180222&sr=1-1&keywords=Bio-Groom+Super+White+Pet+Shampoo"]http://www.amazon.com/Bio-Groom-Super-White-Shampoo-12-Ounce/dp/B00063KHCC/ref=sr_1_1?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1381180222&sr=1-1&keywords=Bio-Groom+Super+White+Pet+Shampoo[/ame]


I think that should cover most of the basics. I will post more items if I think of any more. Good luck with your puppy!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am laughing, but also sincerely appreciating Sweet Maltese Lover's excellent and comprehensive list. You may not need everything on the list immediately, but she did a good job of recommending good and useful products.


----------



## callen510 (Nov 20, 2013)

WOWOWOWOWOWOWOW Thank you so much for taking so much time!! you all ROCK 
this website!


----------



## Anya (Feb 4, 2014)

SweetMalteseAngels said:


> Congratulations on your new puppy and welcome to SM. Below are list of things I would recommend.
> 1. *Potty System* (I highly recommend potty system below over Pee-Pee-Pads because long term it is more economical and keeps your floors from getting wet.):
> · *Ugodog (potty system)*:
> o http://www.ugodog.net/index.php
> ...




:aktion033:
This was amazing.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Anya said:


> :aktion033:
> 
> This was amazing.



The only thing I'd add. You are thinking more? Is when you wash the face with Spa Lavish I use baby washcloths to apply it to the face. Just bought a bag of 26 baby washcloths for $6 @ Marshall's.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Sylie said:


> I am laughing, but also sincerely appreciating Sweet Maltese Lover's excellent and comprehensive list. You may not need everything on the list immediately, but she did a good job of recommending good and useful products.


:aktion033:I second that!!


----------



## SA_GC (Oct 14, 2013)

You are all guilty of enabling! Hilarious and wonderful.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Must haves:

A crate-I crate train and used it to help potty train. I potty trained my boys to go outside, I didn't use pads.

A playpen-I think this is only needed if you're going to utilize it. I have one but we never used it much, it also seems to come in more handy if you are pee pad training.

Pee pads-I use to think people who used pee pads were just lazy, but I now realize that they are wonderful and really wish that I would have pee pad trained my boys instead of outside trained them. For us, we have terrible winters and it makes the whole potty thing very difficult. We get sub zero temps and my boys have a really hard time being outside for any length of time when its that cold, even though we bundle up. I do recommend pee pad training. If you don't do the peed pad, then I would look into something like the ugdog which was linked earlier.

Shallow bowls-I think most maltese have issues with eating out of bowls for some reason. I have discovered that my boys take much better to shallow bowls then they do the regular ones. I prefer ceramic because I can find them in really adorable styles. I have several bowls that we rotate between. Here is an example: PetRageous Designs Sassy Style Feed Me Shallow Pet Dish

Snoozer lookout car seat-You don't need it right away but for me this is a must have. Dog Car Seat - Pet Car Seat - Lookout Pet Car Seat - Snoozer Pet Products We have the kind that goes in the back seat, I am not a fan of the consul seats. These are expensive but they are well worth the cost.

Fromm Dog food-Fromm is, in my opinion, the best dog food out there. I feel the cost vs the ingredient list is a great value and I have tried so many of the dog foods out there and always come back to fromm. Just look at their facebook page and look at the dogs eating their foods. We use the four star line and I love their gold line of canned foods. The four star canned is obscenely expensive so I don't buy it. Four star is an all life stages food.

Raw food-I would prefer stella & chewys if you want to go raw, they are my top pick.

Home cooking-if you want to home cook for a puppy I would get a recipe from the vet-pups have special needs due to all the growing they do. Personally I would feed a puppy appropriate kibble like an all life stages or puppy kibble for the first year then home cook if you want-but that's just me. For home cooking there is a cookbook by Dr. Becker that I dont' remember the title offhand but it should be easy to google by her name. 

There is Dinner Pawsible which I just discovered but it is more focused on balance over time-and you must rotate recopies and change things up on a regular basis to be sure your dog is getting all the nutrients he needs. I asked the vet who wrote it how often you should change the recipes up and she says ever 3-4 days, or it might have been 4-5.

Balance it provides recipes for you to use with their supplement, you must follow the recipes exactly to be sure you are giving all the nutrients. www.balanceit.com

And lastly for home cooking is just food for dogs, and I love them but have not yet tried them. You can order do it yourself packets from their website. https://justfoodfordogs.com/

Dehydrated foods - my favorite is The Honest Kitchen. They do have puppy formulas too. I'm still sad that my boys never really seemed to like this brand, it is one of my very favorite dog food companies.

Baby Blankets - we use a lot, I love these for the boys, these are the type I buy: Circo® Soft Valboa Popcorn Blanket - Whales ... : Target

Harness - When your bring your puppy home I recommend just getting something cheap that fits and sticking with cheap and fit until they are about a year old. If you have money to burn by all means go ahead and buy something expensive but really, I went Petco, cheap and fit.

Susan Lanci Harness-I don't recommend wasting the money on one of these unless you find it on clearance somewhere. I won't argue that they will last but they are ridiculously over priced for the little tiny piece of fabric that you get. I'm embarrassed that I got caught up in the hype and purchased two of these and some leashes she made. Also, if you get the light colored ones, you'll be washing them a lot because they pick up everything.

Puppia Harnesses - very affordable and adorable. I love puppia.

Buddy belts-expensive but a lot of people rave about them. They are at least made of real leather and I have heard they have a new line that is fake leather and a little less expensive. 

tooth brush and tooth paste-start early, the sooner you start the easier it will be. It is often difficult to brush their teeth, you might start with some tooth paste on your finger and rubbing their gums. Really though, do it, Rocky had rot mouth before a year old because I wasnt.

Dental chews-I do give my boys greenies, I have just started. A lot of people dislike greenies but I don't have a problem with them. When choosing a dental chew, refer to this list please: Veterinary Oral Health Council Those are the ONLY ones tried and proven to help with plaque and cleaning teeth.

Toys - lots of them. My boys love stuffed animals with no stuffing.

Clicker - I find this wonderful for marking behaviors I want to teach. I love clicker training.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I will share what my dogs think is their favorite toy! They love it!!

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Simply-Fido-Organic-10-Inch-Caterpillar/dp/B0049B2PJU]Amazon.com: Simply Fido Organic Plush 10-Inch Maggie Caterpillar Dog Toy: Pet Supplies[/ame]


----------

